# Boarding in Northwest Indiana?



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Just curious. I'm thinking about moving my horses sometime around early summer/late spring.


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

May I ask exactly what town in NorthWest Indiana you are thinking of? How much are you willing to pay?

I worked at a Dressage barn in Lafayette, IN last year. Forrest Hill Farm. Great barn. Great Dressage trainers. Offer lessons and training. Jenny is an FEI gold medalist. I think she charges $60 for an hour lesson. They offer custom boarding options. They are big believers in keeping the horses as natural as possible so every horse is offered access to pasture if you want it. But if you want to keep the horse stalled, they can accommodate. They also have many dry lots. Two very nice barns and 80 acres of pasture. They feed the highest quality hay. The owners are at the barn all the time so you can rest assured that the horse is looked after well. They have great relationships with the local Equine vet and they have a terrific ferrier who both will come out to the barn within a day if needed. I don't know exactly how much they charge for board (I was never involved in the money end of things). I think it is a little more expensive, but it is top notch care.

Hope that is of some help. If that is not close enough for you, I am sure they can suggest some other places closer to where you are. I don't live in Indiana anymore, so this is really the only barn I know much about.

Jubilee


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

There's a place around there All American Stables | Northwest Indiana's Most Proficient Horse Services | Horse Lessons | Horse Training | Horse Boarding | Ride With Pride they're located in Middlebury. I know the lady personally and would highly recommend her.


----------



## LolHorse (Dec 28, 2009)

I board and ride near New Richmound (in the middle of Lafayette and Crawfordsfield) 
Friendly barn owners, only 2 boarders, newer barn (14 stalls I think?), more Western though. 

Or you can try Foxton Farms, ( Foxton Farm Equestrian Facility - Romney, Indiana) It's a bit more expensive but they host English events and and that place is pretty huge (in size) around this area of Indiana.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

Jubilee said:


> May I ask exactly what town in NorthWest Indiana you are thinking of? How much are you willing to pay?


I live in LaPorte (but like 2 houses down is Michigan City), and I have one horse deep in LaPorte and the other is almost 45 minutes away in Rolling Prairie. I'm hoping to find a discounted board for my miniature, and I'm willing to pay up $400-$450 a month for my WB mare. 

The miniature I can move at any time, but I've already paid for hay for my mare all the way up to somewhere around June. I really don't want to move her because I doubt that I'll get my money back, so I'm just going to wait until they decide to get hay again.

I'm willing to drive a little bit, if the barn has what I need. I guess I should have said this earlier, but I didn't think there would be such quick responses. I'd like box stables, an indoor area, and grass pastures/paddocks.


----------



## Jubilee (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh, well Lafayette is a little far from you I guess. It's about 2 hours away. That's too bad because it sounds just about perfect for what you need. I forgot to mention that they have a very nice indoor arena with windowed a lounge connected directly to the main barn. And they have an indoor round pen. 

Too bad. Good luck finding what you need.

Jubilee


----------



## LolHorse (Dec 28, 2009)

Heaven's Gaite Rocky Mountain Horses 42 minute drive

Satoski Farms

Creekside Equicenter 28 minute drive


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

-waves at- I don't know anywhere in LaPorte though. Not quite that far north!


----------

